# smallest tank anyones ever



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Whats the smallest tank that anyone has ever breed rbp's in? A lot of the posts seem to be from people with 125 gallon tanks but has anyone heard of anything smaller?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

A local petstore has 3 rb (breeding pair) in 45 breeder.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

really hum


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know someone that has bred them in a 35 gal.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

who has?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

game dogg


----------



## h2orealm (Dec 14, 2004)

I've breed RBP in a 40g tall. I had 6 in the tank but two got eaten and the four that remaind lived happily in the 40g for well over a year and bread 5 times. They all died in a single day of some mysterious illness. I think it was fugus.











Buff Canuk said:


> Whats the smallest tank that anyone has ever breed rbp's in? A lot of the posts seem to be from people with 125 gallon tanks but has anyone heard of anything smaller?
> [snapback]931077[/snapback]​


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I actually have not heard of many. I bred in a 240 G


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe theres a guy in Cincinnati at a fish store downtown that bred them in a 40 long or 55.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

have mine ni a 55gl...2female 1 male...


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

goldfish bowl J/K


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

mine wont breed yet, hoping the will this summer though..


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Red-bellies are such whores.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Yah i guess so


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok... Is there a reason you are asking this? Every circumstance is different. There isn't a logic based answer that a Piranha will not breed if the tank is under X size. There are too many variables that influence whether you have success or not. Please don't think that because people are saying you can breed Piranha's in a 35g that you should try it. You are talking about breeding a highly aggressive fish in a captive environment. If you look at the guides and talk to some of the more experienced Piranha breeders most will recommend that you start with multiple fish in a larger tank. If you had a matched pair of piranha's and put them in a 55 gallon tank that would be a pretty good fit for them. These types of questions have been asked before. DO a search and you will probably get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

how old do p's have to be before they start spawning?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

john1634 said:


> how old do p's have to be before they start spawning?
> [snapback]960501[/snapback]​


Check this link for more info.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Ok... Is there a reason you are asking this? Every circumstance is different. There isn't a logic based answer that a Piranha will not breed if the tank is under X size. There are too many variables that influence whether you have success or not. Please don't think that because people are saying you can breed Piranha's in a 35g that you should try it. You are talking about breeding a highly aggressive fish in a captive environment. If you look at the guides and talk to some of the more experienced Piranha breeders most will recommend that you start with multiple fish in a larger tank. If you had a matched pair of piranha's and put them in a 55 gallon tank that would be a pretty good fit for them. These types of questions have been asked before. DO a search and you will probably get the answers you are looking for.
> [snapback]960126[/snapback]​


Is there a reason you for your post?

He asked a question....does every question asked need to have a purpose? Cant someone just be curious?

If you dont want to (or cant) answer the question....why post in this thread?

I know someone that has 2 breeding pairs in a 40 breeder...pretty small when you think about it.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Horny RBP.... tsk tsk tsk.

I know you guys know people that had breed RBP, but when I was looking for 40+ RBP, no one had them!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Horny RBP.... tsk tsk tsk.
> 
> I know you guys know people that had breed RBP, but when I was looking for 40+ RBP, no one had them!
> [snapback]970482[/snapback]​


we are all hinding them from you


----------

